

To Boldly Go: A One-Way Human Mission to Mars - Sandman
http://journalofcosmology.com/Mars108.html

======
rbanffy
I have a couple people I would be absolutely delighted to send on such a trip,
even knowing the science return would be hardly significant.

~~~
jblesage
As Robert Zubrin has said, if there were an open invitation for volunteers to
be the first explorers to Mars, they would be lined up coast to coast.

<http://www.nationalgeographic.com/adventure/0009/q_n_a.html>

~~~
rbanffy
I would not sure if anyone on my list would volunteer, but I would be more
than happy to send them against their will ;-)

Mars needs politicians.

